# What would you listen on Christmas day?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

If you have friends and family joining you at your place on Christmas day, what would you play? If they are serious music lovers, what would you listen?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be listening for the sound of a brand new Lexus LS 460's engine and hopefully, gazing out the window, it has a big red gift bow on it.

If not, I'll settle for a Frank Sinatra saloon songs CD.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

The friends and family will be visiting on Christmas Eve. I am expected to play Santa Claus, but I imagine I will actually be playing the fool. 

On Christmas Day I hope to play peace and quiet.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Probably some folk carols, e.g.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gardiner's Christmas album. Classic carols, historic carols, and fabulous singing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A USB stick with a mix of popular and traditional Christmas songs.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I recently established my own Xmas listening-Glazunov's 5th,prior to that it was always Prokofiev's 1st....this year I think I will indulge myself with BOTH!!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

One album I mostly associate with Christmas is this one:















a collection of Christmas-related organ music. But for some reason I have a difficulty listening to whatever is "appropriate" to a particular time. Last Christmas I listened to Die Walküre. This time it will probably be Winterreise for the 287th time.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a few traditions that I adhere to: As soon as I wake, I'll listen to the first cantata from Bach's Christmas Oratorio. I'll watch the _Nine Lessons & Carols_ from King's College, Christmas lunch is invariably accompanied by some Haydn string quartets, and I'll play a _Messiah_ recording at some point when there's a "gap in the schedule".

(I also have my Christmas Eve ritual, which is to read Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_ and timing it so that the first non-Marley spirit arrives when our town clock strikes midnight.)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have any traditional Christmas listening, but I hope to be able to hear some Brian Setzer, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, and Collin Raye on Christmas Day.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Mostly Christmas-themed classical music. I enjoy famous works such as Handel's Messiah and Bach's Christmas Oratorio, as well as some lesser-known works such as Ibert's Noël en Picardie and Liszt's Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one for sure, the 39 minutes Christmas songs ever recorded.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> This one for sure, the 39 minutes Christmas songs ever recorded.


Incredible voice.....rich, deep, calm and peaceful. Echoed with the season!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I get any CDs for Christmas, that is what I will listen to! If not, maybe Handel's Messiah.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The noise which we have in our house on Christmas day when all the family come to visit is such that any music played with being drowned out


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Around 8 days before it's Classical Christmas selections (_I'm starting this coming Saturday_)

On Christmas Day, it's traditional/popular Christmas tunes; be it by the Boston Pops or Johnny Mathis or whomever.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> The noise which we have in our house on Christmas day when all the family come to visit is such that any music played with being drowned out


That is what hopefully is considered joyful noise, and so well worth abstaining from music for the day.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> The friends and family will be visiting on Christmas Eve. I am expected to play Santa Claus, but I imagine I will actually be playing the fool.
> 
> On Christmas Day I hope to play peace and quiet.


That's like for my birthday my wife will ask me what I want and my answer is always the same "peace and quiet".

I can relate!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Franz Lehar's "Der Zarewitsch."
Tchaikovsky's "The Nutcracker."
Glazunov's "The Seasons."
Sir Arnold Bax's "Christmas Eve."
-->Always a tradition of mine around this time of year. It always bring a smile to my face, like right now as I'm typing this.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I'll listen to whatever my friends will have on, some quality TV in the background, I imagine.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Usually I'm all about revving the Christmas music for the month. I'm not feeling it so much this year (not the holiday spirit, I have that though I've been ill all month!) but the music just isn't hitting the right spots for me...

So instead I've found chamber music by the likes of Haydn and Mozart, and a number of piano trios besides, are good on my ear right now. So I'll probably have on a good piano trio playlist on Christmas day


----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm so sick of traditional Christmas music. I usually put on the Bernstein recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies on shuffle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Valjuan said:


> I'm so sick of traditional Christmas music. I usually put on the Bernstein recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies on shuffle.


On shuffle.........why not starting with no 1?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Usually I'm all about revving the Christmas music for the month. I'm not feeling it so much this year (not the holiday spirit, I have that though I've been ill all month!) but the music just isn't hitting the right spots for me...
> 
> So instead I've found chamber music by the likes of Haydn and Mozart, and a number of piano trios besides, are good on my ear right now. So I'll probably have on a good piano trio playlist on Christmas day


You can listen to Handel's Messiah to get started, that is what I did 2 weeks ago. I am now pulling out my Christmas CD's and lining them up.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> On shuffle.........why not starting with no 1?


With Beethoven I typically listen to all nine symphonies in order. With Mahler, for some reason, I pick and choose.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Usually I'm all about revving the Christmas music for the month. I'm not feeling it so much this year (not the holiday spirit, I have that though I've been ill all month!) but the music just isn't hitting the right spots for me...
> 
> So instead I've found chamber music by the likes of Haydn and Mozart, and a number of piano trios besides, are good on my ear right now. So I'll probably have on a good piano trio playlist on Christmas day


It's your time and choice, so if you feel you should do that, enjoy it.


----------

